# Stop 24: Junction 11 M20- overnighting



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There was a mention in another thread of Stop 24, the new service station at junction 11 of the M20 near Folkestone.

This is the reply from Stop 24 to my query about overnight parking there.

_
Thank you for enquiring reference parking here at Stop 24. Whilst we have no dedicated parking for such vehicles as motor homes and caravans, we will always try to assist our visitors subject of course to availability. When arriving on site please see one of our car parks team who will be more than happy to site you, subject of course to space availability. If you wish to park overnight there will be a £20-00 charge payable in cash to our car parks team, for which you will receive a receipt.

We look forward to you visiting us soon.

Centre Manager

01303 760273

07919 051981

www.stop24.co.uk
_

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm sure they'll be happy to take £20 off you! Good grief - and people wonder why we go abroad in the motorhomes :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I take it that includes EHU, own water supply, own waste drain, underfloor heating and a 3 course meal for 2 (with wine)?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and why on earth don't they have deidcated spaces for motorhomes & caravans? Do we not exist? Have they noticed who uses the ferries / tunnel?

Or is it that we have our own facilities on board and don't need to be ripped off with their inflated prices for food & drinks? :x


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It reckons to be the largest motorway services area in the UK so you think there would be a corner for MHs and caravans wouldn't you.

Given that £20 seems much too expensive would anyone use it at £10 per night - given that there are showers and loos available ? 

It's only fair to feed back our opinions to the management as it is potentially a useful facility at a more resonable price

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have sent this to their "feedbacK" on the site link provided by Grizzly:--

"I note on the forum www.motorhomefacts.com that a member has enquired as to whether you allow motorhome overnight parking when using the ports next day (or returning). Your response was apparently that it would cost £20, payable to the operatives on site. It was also stated that there were no dedicated motorhome or caravan spaces available. Could it be possible that somebody hasn't looked to see what traffic uses the ferries / tunnel? There are hundreds of motorhomes using the ferries & tunnel each day, and many of them would appreciated the ability to stop off at your service area, and possibly with an overnight stop. This would seem to be poor planning, to exclude a large number of potential customers.
The apparent charge of £20 for just an overnight stop seems, shall I say, a bit on the high side? Many of the members on Motorhomefacts are seasoned travellers on the continent, and it is commonplace for facilities to be provided for motorhomes, including grey water & toilet waste dump facilities, and fresh water supplies. These are often provided at low cost, sometimes free, to encourage visitors. Your £20 charge seems quite frankly designed to encourage people NOT to stop."

:x


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

G

For a tenner I would want secure parking, dump facilities & use of showers (token?), and probably hook-up as well, but most of us don't need that for a quick overnight; presumably the toilets are avaiable anyway. 
They charge €7.50, I think, at the Calais aire, for parking / dumping, why can't it be done in the Uk?

I think the most lamentable thing is that they don't even think that motorhomes / caravans seem to exist, because there are no spaces provided ; did the other posts say that most of the car parking has height barriers?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Given that £20 seems much too expensive would anyone use it at £10 per night - given that there are showers and loos available ?
> 
> G


You would have to halve that again before I stayed there.A fiver is all it`s worth,its an over -night stop for god sake,I dont want to buy the place. :evil:

steve


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

One night equals 12 hours
One day equals 12 hours

Would anybody pay £20 for a days carpark in the middle of nowhere..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I have sent this to their "feedbacK" on the site link provided by Grizzly:--


Great letter Mike, thanks. I was going to write to them but this is a better letter than I would have done.

I hope they will re-think this as it would be convenient to have somewhere to stay at a reasonable price. It's surely worth them attracting and catering for many at a lower price than one or two at £20 each.

G


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

I hope they will re-think this as it would be convenient to have somewhere to stay at a reasonable price. It's surely worth them attracting and catering for many at a lower price than one or two at £20 each. 
I would not hold your breath :twisted: .


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

carprus said:


> I hope they will re-think this as it would be convenient to have somewhere to stay at a reasonable price. It's surely worth them attracting and catering for many at a lower price than one or two at £20 each.
> 
> I would not hold your breath.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

We should bear in mind that Kent seems to have a shortage of overnight stopping places for HGVs never mind MHs. 


SD


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stop 24*

Hi

What I think is needed a more of the same in respect of the Canterbury Park and Ride.

In respect of £20 to stay there, I would want dinner and breakfast for that price.

Russell


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi there everyone y dont you just stay in dover at dover marine £5 for 24hrs not bad eh mike


----------

